# What is a AA 109 capable of? Should i buy one?



## Ebel440 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi i wrote this last night and though posted it but i cant find it anywhere. I am looking at a 109 today and am not familiar with them at all. I know larger lathes but the smallest is my logan 200 im looking for a small lathe to use until i can make some space and move my logan from storage. I am not looking for a lathe that is able to make stuff for nasa but i have read some things that say a 109 is only capable for wood turning or plastic. I can fix things and have access to machines to make anything needed to fix the lathe. Is there an area on these lathes that is trouble prone. I know how to check machines and what to look for in general such as bed wear and spindle wear etc. the lathe is unpowered and there is no motor so i cant cut anything to test it. How do the 109s compare to the new chinese 7" lathes in their abilities ?  I have only seen a few pictures of the lathe looks to have rust on the ways and screws. It has the epicyclic back gear and its the model with the 3 rib headstock. Any information about the lathes usefullness or what you have used them for would be helpfull thanks


----------



## Don B (Jun 21, 2014)

Did you look in the downloads section for a manual? It might be helpful if there's one there, I'm not familiar with the lathe but years ago I had a small sears supremacy brand lathe, it worked fine for it's size and would cut metal, it was just small so the cuts need to be relative to it's size, but it would get the job done.)


----------



## master53yoda (Jun 21, 2014)

I have used the 109s for about 5 years  They do well with aluminum and will do steel if you use light cuts there biggest problem is overall rigidity.  They are capable of threading steel to 1/2" without an issue if you have the change gears.     They do not have dials for detail cuts so you end up doing a lot of measuring.    If they are in good condition they are able to do satisfactory work.  take a look at this site and it will give you a good feel about the machines capability.http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/109/109a.html.

I have just upgraded to a 12x36 atlas which is a completely different world.    If your interested in one that is in usable condition  I will be selling mine  in the next month or so, full tooling, gears etc.  Pm me if interested.


----------



## Ebel440 (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks i went and looked at it and bought it. It had been owned by a machinist and had been well taken care of until a few years ago by the looks of things. I got the faceplate all the gears and the chuck i oiled everything and it operates freely.  The only thing stuck at this point is a bushing for the change gears i hope to get free tomorrow.  I need to mount a motor then i can try it out. Im used to a much larger hardinge so im sure its going to be a little bit different.


----------



## toader (Jun 21, 2014)

Where can do I get a new 3 jaw chuck? Haven't seen any simple solutions! 


Can someone please paste a link of one? I will be eternally grateful!


----------



## Andre (Jun 21, 2014)

toader said:


> Where can do I get a new 3 jaw chuck? Haven't seen any simple solutions!
> 
> 
> Can someone please paste a link of one? I will be eternally grateful!



I'm pulling this out of my brain, I believe the spindle is 3/4" 16. Probably wrong though. But if I'm right a TAIG chuck will fit.

EDIT: Nope, it's 1/2"-20. sorry. I'm sure you can have an adapter made, though.


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 21, 2014)

Toader, you might take a look at this.


Making a Spindle Adapter for the Craftsman 109
​http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/109/spindle/adapter.html


----------



## master53yoda (Jun 22, 2014)

Ebel440 said:


> The only thing stuck at this point is a bushing for the change gears i hope to get free tomorrow.



Is the bushing that is stuck on the lead screw.  The long bed 109s the lead screw bushing is attached to the shaft it does not come off.

The long bed is an 18" bed where as the short bed is 12"   shot me the model # and i can tell if it has the attached bushing.

I use a treadmill motor on my 109s and the variable speed is excellent they also will stall and not break or bend the shaft as easily, as the torque on a DC motor goes down when stalling rather then going up as on a normal ac motor.

If you have any other questions i pretty well have gone through my 109s 

Art B


----------



## Ebel440 (Jun 22, 2014)

I was reading about the lathe and saw a website that sells the original manufacturers chuck for the lathe it was just yesterday so it is available. I just dont remember where


----------



## Ebel440 (Jun 22, 2014)

It's not the bushing on the leadscrew it's a steel one that holds 2 of the change gears on the adjusting arm with the slot. I forget what the arm is called if I ever knew it's name. But the steel bushing is stuck to the zamack bushing so when I try to turn the gear train by hand the gear either unscrews itself or tightens up and locks up.  I oiled it heavily last night and hopefully it will come free today. I still need to find a manual and screw cutting chart. I was planning on repainting g it but that will wait till I get it up and running.


----------



## ericc (Jun 22, 2014)

Be very careful with stuck bushings on the change gears!  They are very weak in tension.  I have broke two of them, and they can be a real pain.  They are made out of a strange metal, probably zamak, that is like concrete.  It is very weak in tension, but comparatively strong in compression.  That means that your gear puller must bear against the bushing/sleeve, not the shaft.  Replacements are available on Ebay, but they are pricey.  Note that you do not need these stupid sleeves to make another one on the Craftsman 109.  In fact, that can be your first project. :rofl:


----------



## master53yoda (Jun 22, 2014)

Ebel440 said:


> It's not the bushing on the leadscrew it's a steel one that holds 2 of the change gears on the adjusting arm with the slot. I forget what the arm is called if I ever knew it's name. But the steel bushing is stuck to the zamack bushing so when I try to turn the gear train by hand the gear either unscrews itself or tightens up and locks up.  I oiled it heavily last night and hopefully it will come free today. I still need to find a manual and screw cutting chart. I was planning on repainting g it but that will wait till I get it up and running.



I have a gear cutting chart in a pdf as well as a parts list   my email is artbouvier@hotmail.com  punch me an email and I'll send you what I have


----------



## Ebel440 (Jun 22, 2014)

I got the bushing off i used my drill press as a press and pushed it out of the gear the gear and bushing were both ok i polished the steel bushing with some 1200 paper and it spins free now. I got everything working and made a motor mount and got it running it needs a new belt but it runs. There is some play in the leadscrew it seems the only way to remove it is to move the handwheel on the end of it but someone put a cupped setscrew in and then used the hand wheel loose so the wheel is stuck on the shaft in its current position ill fix that tomorrow. Im also planning on making a quick change tool post for it and adapting a 3 jaw chuck i have. I would like to show some pictures but i always use my phone or kindle and have not been able to figure out how on these. This is the first time i have ever used a 4 jaw or lantern tool post and it was not fun


----------

